# Diarrhea and won't eat after the turkey neck



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Help!! I fed Jax the turkey neck last nite and after she realized she was actually meant to have it she ate it right down with her dog food.

Today DH got home to a BIG mess. I bought pumpkin but she won't eat anything. She normally eats now and plays when I get home but she's just laying at my feet. 

I'm pretty sure it's her that doesn't smell so good right now so she's off to get a bath.

Is this common when they start over to raw food?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The turkey neck has alot of bone. Feeding the kibble w/ the bone may have messed up her tract. When I changed my dogs over it was pudding poo, but they didn't have diarrhea(when they constantly have to go and it is runny). I think I may have been overfeeding which causes soft poo. I didn't feed kibble w/ the raw, just switched to a raw diet.
I'd just let her digestive system rest for tonight and feed her in the am. If she is still doing it tomorrow, then start the bland cooked chicken/rice diet.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know how much truth there is to this but some people believe that kibble stays in the GI tract longer than raw and, for that reason, shouldn't be mixed. It basically just messes the system up... Maybe try splitting raw into one meal and kibble into the other. That's what I do and I've had zero problems. 

I hope your girl is feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She ate the pumpkin out of my hand but wouldn't touch anything after that. Now she's probably mad because she's wet.









I wondered about that once I read Patti's post and she said Grimm got sick when it's mixed. It makes sense since the kibble is so much harder that it would take longer to digest. 

My son said he almost got sick when he walked thru the door but that didn't entice him to clean it up. Her kennel is still outside and it's 9pm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a drag for you all...no fun when these unexpected chores pop up, and having the stress of a sick pup added on top!

I hope she is feeling better, too and no more runny poo.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lots of people feed kibble and raw mixed with no problems. I usually introduce any new food gradually. When I give turkey neck I chop it into 4 parts and give it one part at a time. 

Hopefully it's just because she has a tummy ache that she's not hungry. That said, it's best to fast for 24 hours after diarrhea. Just make sure your dog is drinking plenty of water. 

If she's still not eating tomorrow then I would be a little more concerned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

well she smells a whole lot better







and she needed a bath anyways. 

She's decided to eat now but if she should fast for 24 hours I'll put it up. Once her tummy clears up I'll start over but more slowly. By that time I'll have had more time to read and plan for her. 

One dog at a time so I know if someone gets sick. Hopefully we see an improvement in our 10 year old boxer. I lost track of time. I cried when DH told me how old she is.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08She's decided to eat now but if she should fast for 24 hours I'll put it up. Once her tummy clears up I'll start over but more slowly. By that time I'll have had more time to read and plan for her.


It's great that she has her appetite back. Just try again tomorrow.







Raw is such a new thing, I think it's impossible to get it perfect for every dog the first time around. Tomorrow will bring a fresh start. 



> Originally Posted By: Jax08One dog at a time so I know if someone gets sick. Hopefully we see an improvement in our 10 year old boxer. I lost track of time. I cried when DH told me how old she is.


Oh, no! Don't cry.







Time certainly does fly.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah dh gave jaxson a bunch of chicken backs the other day, he threw up 3x and has had the runs ever since. At least he's not throwing up now. Still has a mild case of the runs, told dh he fed him too much!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

While many dogs do fine with mixed kibble and raw, yup, Grimm is one of the many who don't! 

To switch to raw, I would fast the dog for one day... then begin with a real MEAL-- just chicken muscle meat and a bit of chicken RMB. No turkey-- it is too hard a bone to begin raw with. Chicken bones are easier for the dog. How much chicken bone, how much chicken muscle meat? Someone here will have the best percentages, weight wise, so you will know how much of each per meal to feed. (you will need a kitchen scale to start) This is fun-- don't be scared! Stay with this nice, boring, dull chicken meat and chicken RMB meals for 2 weeks solid. Don't rush to add any other meats yet, and no organ meats yet either. Boring is good to start!

Really, try feeding a bit less than is reccomended. Expect some loose poops (be patient.. it will not be horrid diarrhea though) for the first few days.. it is a dietary change, after all. No panic!







This will become magically glorious poops in a few days to a week as the dog adjusts.

Turkey bones are too problematic for Grimm, too.. we stick with chicken for our RMBs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! She's feeling much better this morning but I only gave her a little pumpkin this morning. She was rolling around like a loon this morning like she always does. I'll wait till a weekend to start her so I'm home with her.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Thanks everyone!! She's feeling much better this morning but I only gave her a little pumpkin this morning. She was rolling around like a loon this morning like she always does. I'll wait till a weekend to start her so I'm home with her.


I'm glad she's feeling fine! Some dogs take a slow transition better than cold-turkey (hehehehe). So you can try and give her some RMBs and MM in the morning for 2 days or more if you see her tummy is upset, kibble in the evening. If she seems fine with the RAW you can then take the amount of RMBs and MM you fed in the morning and divide it into 2 meals, morning and evening. It is like a mini fast and the following day you increase the amount of RMBs and MM and carry on like that until she's on the amount she is supposed to eat. It usually takes less than a week to transition them. So there's another option for you if you're worried 'bout pudding pooh.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh...it's wasn't pudding. It's was melted milkshake. Poor girl and she was in her crate. 

That sounds like a great plan to start her with! It's not like she can't lose a couple pounds anyways! *L*

Do I need to add vitamins/supplements?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

As you can see from this threat http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1087193 there are different view points on this. *I* would supplement with glucosamine because it does help the formation of the cartilage etc. Also would feed omega 3 and 6 to help with brain, nerve formation and for a healthy skin...with that...Vit E. That is a start.


----------

